# Heinrich Heppe - Reformed Dogmatics



## Mayflower (Dec 10, 2005)

Is anyone familair with this work, is it good systematic trustfull conservative calvinistic theology ?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Is anyone familair with this work, is it good systematic trustfull conservative calvinistic theology ?



Heppe is worth having, but please realize that Heppe had a strong ecumenical agenda (he was supporting the merger of Lutherans and Reformed in Germany) and re-organized the sources he quoted. The German text has Latin quotations. The English text has all the quotations translated, but the translations are not all as accurate as one might wish.

So it is a highly stylized arrangement of quotations from 16th and 17th century orthodox theologians and worth having for those quotations. He has selections from theologians not otherwise translated such as Van Mastricht (well, there's a little treatise in English) and G. Voetius (there's a bit in Beardslee's Ref'd Dogmatics). 

The introductions by Barth and Bizer are mostly nonsense. Those views have been supersceded by modern scholarship.

rsc


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## yeutter (Aug 18, 2006)

Ralph;
If you read German you may be able to pick up an old German language copy cheap. I bought one in a used bookstore for 5 Marks in 1991.
Heppe is appreciated by men in the Reformed wing of Anglicanism.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> Ralph;
> If you read German you may be able to pick up an old German language copy cheap. I bought one in a used bookstore for 5 Marks in 1991.
> Heppe is appreciated by men in the Reformed wing of Anglicanism.



Thanks brother, but my german is at the moment not the best, but probely when i will study the language i will understand.


----------

